# impresion



## eole6

Bonjour,

Pouvez-vous m'aider à traduire (il s'agit d'une photo de contrôle pour vérifier qu'une image n'a pas été modifiée) :

_"Impresión de la Imagen del estudio que realizo el ing. Luis girault para confirmar la veracidad del negativo en el escepticismo para checar que no hubiese sido modificado o alterado con imagen sobrepuesta donde confirma que el negativo no fue alterado"_

Je ne peux résister au plaisir de vous citer la traduction du logiciel @promt Traduction premium 7.0 "plébiscité par la presse internationale" :

_"L'impression de l'Image de l'étude que l'ing a réalisée. Luis girault pour confirmer la véracité du négatif au scepticisme pour checar qui n'aurait pas été modifié ou modifié par image sobrepuesta où il{elle} confirme que le négatif n'a pas été altéré"

_Je me demande si "impresion"  doit se traduire dans ce cas par "impression" ou plutôt par "épreuve de contrôle" photographique. et "ing." est-ce "ingénieur" ?

merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Creo que es impresión e ingeniero pero no entiendo   ¿checar? es cliquer? ou confirmer?


----------



## carlos perez fontan

checar= comprobar?? donc checar= verifier???


----------



## eole6

"impresion", oui (je n'ai pas l'accent sur mon clavier pour le o), mais en français comment traduire ? "Impression", "photo" (imprimée), épreuve (photographique) ?

Pour "checar" j'ai trouvé cette explication sur le web :

_"Checar est calqué sur l'anglais, to check. Dans le sens de vérifier, je l'ai entendu uniquement de la bouche de Méxicains. Normalement, en espagnol on dit verificar." _


----------



## eole6

Il s'agit en effet d'un texte portant sur une photo "miraculeuse" de Notre Dame de Guadalupe au Mexique.


----------



## chics

Bonjour, _checar_ est _comprobar_ en Mexico. Et la-bà on s'appel toujours par un titre (licenciado, doctor, ingeniero, etc.) donc "ing." doit être effetivement _ingeniero_._ Impresión_ est _impression_.


----------



## eole6

Merci pour ces précisions, mais quel est alors le sens de _"Impresión de la Imagen del estudio" _?


----------



## carlos perez fontan

le sens de imprimer une image. cette image est preuve d un etude. A vrai dire, je pense que c le fait de prendre encore une fois le negatif et developper encore une fois pour voir si le resultat obtenu c pareil.

j´espere q ca taidera!
sinon...demande encore d´accord...aujourd´hui je n´ai que ca a faire...aider


----------



## chics

eole6 said:


> Merci pour ces précisions, mais quel est alors le sens de _"Impresión de la Imagen del estudio" _?


Pardon, c'est imprimé... dans le sens de copie, d'image. Par contre, je ne sais pas pourqoui tu ajoutes "de control".


----------



## eole6

Merci, c'est plus clair ("contrôle" c'était dans le sens de "vérification"). Donc je peux à présent traduire :

_"Copie de l'Image d'après l'étude réalisée par l'ingénieur Luis Girault afin de confirmer la véracité du négatif_ "en el esceticismo para checar" ... ?

Je ne comprends pas très bien cette partie : est-ce _"dans le but de vérifier"_ ?


----------



## eole6

... et aussi est-ce que "_donde_" se rapporte à "_impresion_" au début de la phrase ?


----------



## carlos perez fontan

donde, va relationne a "impresion de la imagen", cest a dire: apres faire limpression, avec les resultats on peut dire que le negatif n´a pas eté modifié..
ejemplo:

"es en el resultado donde vemos la diferencia"


----------



## carlos perez fontan

donde vemos que la imagen no ha sido trucada, es en la impresion de la imagen de estudio del ingeniero ,........


----------



## petiteniah

Hola, yo quisiera saber si para "impresión de documentos" se usa sencillamente "impression de documents"?
Merci d'ava


----------



## eole6

"impression de documents" s'utilise en français : "imprimer des documents" est équivalent à "réaliser l'impression de documents". Par exemple "cette imprimante réalise une bonne impression de documents".

Le texte parlait d'une photo étrange qu'on aurait pu croire truquée, ou bien "miraculeuse". Donc l'auteur a voulu prouver qu'elle n'était pas truquée en la testant. Pourrait-on traduire ainsi :

_"Impresión de la Imagen del estudio que realizo el ing. Luis girault para confirmar la veracidad del negativo en el escepticismo para checar que no hubiese sido modificado o alterado con imagen sobrepuesta donde confirma que el negativo no fue alterado"_

"L'impression de l'image d'après l'étude qu'en a réalisé l'ingénieur Luis Girault afin de confirmer l'authenticité du négatif, dans le doute qu'elle ait été modifiée ou altérée par une image en surimpression, confirme que le négatif ne fut pas altéré."

Pensez-vous que c'est correct ou bien qu'il puisse y avoir un contre-sens ?


----------



## Tina.Irun

> _"Impresión de la Imagen del estudio que realizo el ing. Luis girault para confirmar la veracidad del negativo *en el escepticismo para checar que no hubiese sido modificado o alterado* con imagen sobrepuesta donde confirma que el negativo no fue alterado_


Hola:
Yo pondría: "*épreuve de l'image* de l'étude effectuée par l'ingénieur..."  

Y haría algún cambio mas:
"Épreuve de l'image de l'étude réalisée par l'ingénieur Luis Girault pour authentifier le négatif suite au doute émis sur une éventuelle modification ou altération à l'aide d'une image en surimpression,  qui confirme que le négatif ne fut pas altéré."


----------



## eole6

Oui, c'est bien l'idée : vérifier que le reflet qui se trouvait sur la photo n'a pas été rajouté après et qu'il se trouvait déjà sur le négatif. Je ne connaissais pas ce sens d'épreuve photographique pour le mot _Impresión_. Comment traduit-on en espagnol une "épreuve photographique" ? Voici une autre version :

_"L'épreuve de l'image (le tirage obtenu) lors de l'étude réalisée par l'ingénieur Luis Girault pour authentifier le négatif, suite au doute émis sur une éventuelle modification ou altération à l'aide d'une image en surimpression, confirme que le négatif ne fut pas altéré."_


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
Je joins la traducción de "copia" pour la photographie : http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/copia
En ce qui concerne la traduction complète, nous pouvons uniquement conseiller (norme du forum).


----------



## eole6

La traduction de ce passage est bien claire à présent; merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------

